# lugar ou local??



## PONTEDEUME

tenho uma dúvida léxica:

se encontrei um canto da minha casa como é que posso dizer em português (Portugal:

"o local onde melhor me encontro" ou : o "lugar onde melhor me encontro" e também se pode ser " o sítio onde melhor me encontro"

a principal dúvida é se posso colocar local ou lugar...eu acho que é local...

obrigado.cumpt


----------



## Vanda

Local e lugar são intercambiáveis na sua frase.


----------



## Carfer

Qualquer das três serve, mas eu, por acaso, prefiro '_lugar_' (é apenas uma questão de gosto, não quer dizer que seja melhor).


----------



## englishmania

Carfer, penso que é uma questão de sonoridade. Como portuguesa, neste caso, também escolheria "lugar", por me soar mais suave e dar mais uma ideia de refúgio, o que parece combinar melhor com o sentido da frase (se percebi bem). É, de certa forma, mais poético, apesar de a palavra ser perfeitamente vulgar.
De qualquer forma, em Portugal, tirando algumas expressões fixas* (e opções de uso mais frequentes), estas três palavras são sinónimas - ao contrário do Brasil, em que "sítio" tem um significado diferente. 
_
* local do crime
lugar do morto
_etc


----------



## Istriano

_Eles vão ao motel porque não têm local*._
(*Aqui em espanhol se diria _sitio_)


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> _Eles vão ao motel porque não têm local*._
> (**Aqui em espanhol se diria sitio*)



E no português de Portugal também (sítio), embora me pareça que, de preferência, nós especificaríamos para quê (para ficar, para dormir, ou lá para o que é que seja que precisam do motel)


----------



## englishmania

Concordo. Diríamos _não têm sítio para dormir/não têm onde dormir_.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

é para ilustrar uma capa de revista onde uma senhora durme junto à lareira e sentada no sofá dizendo "el lugar donde mejor te encuentras" é aí o
contexto e a dúvida de local ou lugar.

obrigado pelas respostas .


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu usaria "lugar". Considero mais apropriado nesse caso.


----------



## englishmania

Opte por "lugar", PONTEDEUME. 
_O lugar onde melhor se encontra/me encontro_ ?  Podia explicar melhor o sentido? Queria apenas confirmar.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

obrigado  pelas respostas. Utilizar "LUGAR" deve ser a melhor opçao. ..falamos do interior da morada, do lar...


----------



## englishmania

A minha pergunta estava relacionada com o significado daquilo que quer dizer. No início, percebi uma coisa, mas agora queria apenas confirmar e/ou ajudar a melhorar. 
Queria saber se "o lugar onde melhor me encontro" significa que a pessoa se encontra a si mesma (mais poético) ou significa "o lugar onde me sinto melhor/onde estou melhor".  De certa forma, "onde melhor me encontro" não soa natural. Queria apenas confirmar o sentido.


----------



## Istriano

_Lugar _é a palavra mais neutra.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

onde melhor se encontra". eu desejava dizer se encontra com o significado de  *situação*  no lar :

por exemplo:

o lugar onde melhor se encontra é a sala de jantar. 

é CORRECTO?


----------



## Vanda

Sim e não!  Acho que você quer dizer: o melhor lugar para receber é a sala de jantar. Você quer dizer ''receber visitas'', né?
Também dizemos: o melhor lugar para um bate-papo é a sala de jantar.


----------



## englishmania

Continuo com dúvidas, Vanda. E eu não diria sala de jantar. Talvez sala de estar ou apenas sala.

Parece-me que PONTEDEUM quer dizer que é o lugar da casa onde as pessoas se sentem/estão melhor..ou o melhor lugar.
O melhor lugar para se estar.
O lugar onde se sente melhor.
O lugar onde melhor se está.

Se for no sentido de receber visitas lá... pode ser a sugestão da Vanda: o melhor lugar /o lugar ideal para receber....


----------



## PONTEDEUME

eNGLISHMANIA é quem percebeu o que quero: o melhor lugar para estarmos quente ao lado dum aquecedor é a sala de jantar por exemplo.

Em Español: el lugar donde mejor se encuentra es al lado de la chimenea, por lo tanto:

*o lugar onde melhor se encontra é ao lado da chaminé/lareira .*

¿pode ser assim em português(Portugal)?


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> eNGLISHMANIA é quem percebeu o que quero: o melhor lugar para estarmos quente ao lado dum aquecedor é a sala de jantar por exemplo.
> 
> Em Español: el lugar donde mejor se encuentra es al lado de la chimenea, por lo tanto:
> 
> *o lugar onde melhor se encontra é ao lado da chaminé/lareira .*
> 
> ¿pode ser assim em português(Portugal)?



Só substutuiria _'se encontra' _por _'se está' ('melhoir se está/se está melhor') _e optaria por _'lareira', _não por _'chaminé'._


----------



## englishmania

Talvez  _O lugar onde melhor se está é em frente à lareira/perto da lareira/junto à lareira _(esta última soa-me melhor, pessoalmente, mais aconchegante)_. 

Ao lado _não me faz sentido.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Talvez  _O lugar onde melhor se está é em frente à lareira/perto da lareira/junto à lareira _(esta última soa-me melhor, pessoalmente, mais aconchegante)_.
> 
> Ao lado _não me faz sentido.



Para mim, faz, english. _'Ao lado'_,  salvo melhor opinião, não significa necessariamente 'lateralmente', também significa frequentemente 'junto de', 'perto de' e até 'em apoio de'.


----------

